# If you were given.....



## Jim (Sep 26, 2008)

The keys to any Sports car (not truck or sedan) for Free but you had to pay insurance and gas, what would it be?

I would take a brand spnkin new 2009 Corvette Zr3 in the arrest me red color!


----------



## Specknreds (Sep 26, 2008)

GT 40 
I know that it's a Ford, but this is one fine car.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 26, 2008)

I would probably have to agree with ya Jim because that is one sweet lookin' ride! :shock:


----------



## FishingCop (Sep 26, 2008)

Ferrari 599

MSRP: From $302,584 

Acceleration claimed by Ferrari (mph / seconds)

0-30, 1.8 secs
0-60, 3.7 secs
0-100, 7.4 secs
0-160, 19.0 secs


----------



## Popeye (Sep 26, 2008)

This one...











Available in red or yellow. I'll take this color please.


----------



## Popeye (Sep 26, 2008)

By the way, that is a 1970 American Motors AMX/3. Ahead of their time? I think so.


----------



## natetrack (Sep 26, 2008)

mark me down for this one if you are handing them out. Aston Martin V12 Vanquish


----------



## SlimeTime (Sep 26, 2008)

Edsel :mrgreen: 

ST


----------



## jkbirocz (Sep 26, 2008)

I am with you Jim, I would take a new vette over anything, I don't care what color it is....well maybe not yellow 8) 

Various older cars would come in close second.


----------



## Anchor Chain (Sep 26, 2008)

The McLaren F1 is probably the most exotic of the exotics, and definitely one of the best looking. Contrary to popular belief, it does not have the top speed of the street legal production cars, sinc the Vector Avtech takes that honor at 249 MPH. However, with an incredible 0-60 time of just 3.4 seconds, it's definitely one of the fastest off the line. There are only a handful of these made each year, which is just as well, since with a price tag of $1,000,000 only a few people in the world can afford it. Currently there are only 7 in the U.S., and Ralph Lauren owns two of them, one of which he is selling. Anyone buyers? Another one is owned by a visitor name Justin and his father, who is an avid collector of exotics and classics, who I would love to becomes friends with! Can I have a ride?  The most incredible stat about the McLaren F1 is that it accelerates from 0-150 mph in 12.8 seconds, or just slightly longer than the 911 takes to reach 100 mph! The F1 LM, or the Le Mans version, is the racing version of this fine automobile. According to a visitor name Chris, only 5 of these beauties were ever built, and all of them have already been bought, even with a price tag of well over $1M! The year F1 debuted it won every race it entered except for one (again, thanks to Chris for this info). The car is made of all carbon fibers and the door swing up and out, similar to the Lamborghini Countach. Definitely the crown jewel of any collection.

McLaren

Make and Model 
McLaren F1 

Engine 
6064cc BMW V-12 

Power (bhp) 
[email protected] 

Performance (0-60mph) 
3.2sec 

Top Speed (mph) 
231 (maybe faster) 

Price Tag 
$1,000,000


----------



## FishingBuds (Sep 26, 2008)

OH Baby!






wish it was Lime Green =P~


----------



## ben2go (Sep 26, 2008)

Ahhhhhh.The Vector M 12.What a beautifully shaped machine. https://www.lamborghiniregistry.com/VectorM12/index.html


----------



## Quackrstackr (Sep 26, 2008)

If I am paying for gas and insurance?

Either the Corvette that you are showing (same exact color, too) or a Mustang GT500KR.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 26, 2008)

Quackrstackr said:


> If I am paying for gas and insurance?
> 
> Either the Corvette that you are showing (same exact color, too) or a Mustang GT500KR.




I had to decide between the vette and that one as well....


----------



## Victor Coar (Sep 26, 2008)

I know these were designed for secretaries but look at it...


----------



## FishingBuds (Sep 26, 2008)

Victor Coar said:


> I know these were designed for secretaries but look at it...




LIME BABY LIME =P~


----------



## Popeye (Sep 26, 2008)

Hold on guys. Jim said:



Jim said:


> *...but you had to pay insurance and gas...*




Now I don't know about you but I'll bet the insurance on something like the McLaren and Astin Martins is more than I want to spend.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 26, 2008)

1993 Lumina APV


Can you say *Chick Magnet*?


----------



## DocWatson (Sep 26, 2008)

Captain Ahab said:


> 1993 Lumina APV
> 
> 
> Can you say *Chick Magnet*?



Can you say baby buggy ?? :roll:


----------



## Popeye (Sep 26, 2008)

Captain Ahab said:


> 1993 Lumina APV
> 
> 
> Can you say *Chick Magnet*?




Dood,

I could have sworn you would have gone with this:






1975 American Motors Pacer


----------



## Zum (Sep 26, 2008)

lol...my first car was a AMC sprit,I think a 81.
Looked alot like that pacer,only squarer,thing would fly though


----------



## bassboy1 (Sep 26, 2008)

Any sports car. I will choose the one that has the highest resell value, sell it, and buy a truck. Sorry, I can't do cars. :roll: A nice 70s chevy 4 x 4 with a 454 and some lift (too much makes it a pain to tow with). Oooohhh yeah.


----------



## shamoo (Sep 28, 2008)

1969 Dodge Super Bee, 440 6 pack, talk about a good looking car that can lightem up.


----------



## Popeye (Sep 28, 2008)

shamoo said:


> 1969 Dodge Super Bee, 440 6 pack, talk about a good looking car that can lightem up.



That would nice too. I used to have a '68 Charger R/T w/440 Magnum. Sold it because it started needing mechanical work and I didn't have the money or knowedge at the time to fix it up. That car would go through a set of Firestone Super Sports in month


----------



## Jim (Sep 28, 2008)

I thought i was cool with my brand new 1990 Mustang GT Black on Black. I was 18 and worked just for that car.


----------



## FishingCop (Sep 28, 2008)

shamoo said:


> 1969 Dodge Super Bee, 440 6 pack, talk about a good looking car that can lightem up.



Shamoo, I had a 1969 Super Bee I bought new when I came back from Vietnam. It was gold with a white vinyl top, 383 auto, funtional dual hood scoops, decorative side scoops. It would really hall a**. Loved that car, maybe someday I'll buy another for Sunday driving?

Here's a video of a burn out that reminds me of me, when I was 20 years old :lol: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpBBg3ZTx-4&feature=related

Also a pic of one that looked exactly like mine but mine was gold with a white vinyl top...


----------



## ShadowWalker (Sep 28, 2008)

quad cab Ram Srt10, or a hard top viper in metallic blue


----------



## shamoo (Sep 28, 2008)

I had two friends one had the super bee and the other had a Roadrunner, The Road runner was good for a hole shot but would get eaten up at top end, what a sled, we use to call them road toads. There was a dodge dealer in Burlington that had a super bee with trip quads on it and open headers, they started it up(in showroom) and I swear every window in that place shook, they had to shut it down and push it outside to start it up. Good ole days, Olds had a 442 that was nothing to sneeze at.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Sep 28, 2008)

Jim said:


> I thought i was cool with my brand new 1990 Mustang GT Black on Black. I was 18 and worked just for that car.



Anything like this one? 





That's my buddy's car making the first pass with a fresh 533 stroker under the hood.

Here's one of last night. He couldn't get the car to hook up.


----------



## FishingCop (Sep 28, 2008)

shamoo said:


> I had two friends one had the super bee and the other had a Roadrunner, The Road runner was good for a hole shot but would get eaten up at top end, what a sled, we use to call them road toads. There was a dodge dealer in Burlington that had a super bee with trip quads on it and open headers, they started it up(in showroom) and I swear every window in that place shook, they had to shut it down and push it outside to start it up. Good ole days, Olds had a 442 that was nothing to sneeze at.



Yep, my Super Bee used to beat even the road runners and 440's - it was a mover for sure. There was a guy who had a 440 Runner, who always beat me off the line, but never at the end - he'd always try to do something, like "rolling" starts at 20 mph, 40 mph, etc, but, I always beat him at the end..... Actually, he should have learned, I beat him better with the rolling starts since the only thing his Runner 440 had over my 383 was the hole shot :lol:


----------



## Jim (Sep 28, 2008)

Mine was the older model 1990.

Looked like this but all black.


----------



## Popeye (Sep 30, 2008)

If I can't have one of the 6 in exsistance AMX-3's I'll settle for a 1969 AMX w/390. Dad had one that he gave to me but I had to sell before I could get it restored 100% (sux needing to sell things like that because of money issues). That thing would eat up most cars around our neck of the woods. Except my buddy's '68 Wildcat w/455.


----------



## shamoo (Sep 30, 2008)

I had a 57 chevy that I dropped a 348 wedge into, can you say sleeper.


----------



## sccamper (Sep 30, 2008)

The new Cobra Mustang is the only new car that has got my attention in many years. That and the Ford GT.


----------

